# Found a neat old toy under attic floor



## jwschaeffer (Aug 12, 2007)

Here is a pic of a small medicine bottle and a old toy that came out of a 2nd floor ceiling I'm replacing. The bottle is pretty neat because it has the name of the family that built and lived in my home....Reads...For William Dull Jr. take 2 pellets every 2 hours C. E. Stevenson, M.D. 109 Pike St. Pt. Carbon, Pa. The toy is a scuba diver I guess, it is 7" tall and is pretty heavy.


----------



## jwschaeffer (Aug 12, 2007)

Forgot the pic....


----------



## logueb (Aug 13, 2007)

Nice finds John,  Say , does the diver have an attachment for an air line?  I remember seeing those in aquariums with an air line attached and bubbles come out of the helmet,  It's probably made out of lead so that it would stay in the bottom of the aquarium.  looks real great in an aquarium.


----------



## jwschaeffer (Aug 13, 2007)

No there is no spot to attach an air line. This is not from an aquarium. Its made of pressed steel. I'm not that stupid..but thanks.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Aug 13, 2007)

hey now, he was just trying to help, if you dont want someones opinion then maybe you should say so


----------



## jwschaeffer (Aug 13, 2007)

I am nothing but polite to others in this forum. So, I don't need to be corrected by you! Thank You Very Much!


----------



## bottlenutboy (Aug 13, 2007)

with an attitude like that you will get no responses, and people will not want to talk to you...it was just a warning for your own good, but its your choice, you can be an asshole because someone tried to help if you want


----------



## jwschaeffer (Aug 13, 2007)

It figures the past 3 or 4 times I posted questions about bottles, I got no responses. I post a pic of a steel toy and I get a response that offends me. It must be because I am an asshole. Thanks for clearing that up. This will be the last time I post on here or ask qustions...because i am clearly an asshole.


----------



## bearswede (Aug 13, 2007)

> I post a pic of a steel toy and I get a response that offends me.


 
 You could certainly have been more gracious and tactful with your response to Buster... It's all about tone and what's between the lines in the written word... I would say there was no offence meant in Buster's reply...


 Ron


----------



## logueb (Aug 13, 2007)

My apologizes John, I had no intention of making you feel stupid with my post.  That's why I asked "if" .  Feel  confident that I will not answer any of your post. Second time I've tried to be helpful on this forum with negative results.  May be the time for me to pack up and move on.


----------



## bearswede (Aug 13, 2007)

> May be the time for me to pack up and move on.


 
 Nonsense, Buster... You did nothing wrong...


 Ron


----------



## capsoda (Aug 13, 2007)

Those things were sold in Tarpon Springs, FL pryor to WW2 so it could be from there. After WW2 they were plastic.


----------



## jwschaeffer (Aug 13, 2007)

Logueb- I'm sorry!! Thank you for your response, I am sorry I responded the way I did. Had a very bad day and just took it the wrong way. I am not perfect and I am sorry.

 I am not a collector of bottles or fish or aquariums , but I enjoy digging and keeping the bottles I like.  I on a typical day enjoy this forum and the various responses, and the vast amount of knowledge the group shares. I have also realized its my time to move on...I agree I was wrong! But calling me an asshole and the group insulting is not right. Best of luck to you all! Regards John


----------



## bottlenutboy (Aug 13, 2007)

> aka The Prince


 
 lobey, no one calls you the price of anything[]

 and buster! you stay right where your at, your an asset to the forum, and contribute regularly, truth be told, this forum NEEDS you here to survive, and i thank you for staying[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 13, 2007)

> No there is no spot to attach an air line. This is not from an aquarium. Its made of pressed steel. I'm not that stupid..but thanks





> ORIGINAL: jwschaeffer
> 
> No there is no spot to attach an air line. This is not from an aquarium. Its made of pressed steel. I'm not that stupid..but thanks.


 Wow!* I was looking over old posts and found this one, man oh man! The guy was just trying to ask you a simple question, you need to take a pill John boy! I think it was from a fish tank my self.[]*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 13, 2007)

ohhhhh yes fish tank!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 13, 2007)

Hahahahah!!  OMg im bustin up laughing here how did I miss this.?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 13, 2007)

This guys last name is Diver its the best I could do.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Aug 13, 2007)

alright guys, maybe were being to hard on him, he may have been being a little short with our buddy buster here, BUT its only fair to let it go, weve all pointed it out, and he's publically apologized, i think its time to let this issue die, lets pass the freshly dug clay peace pipe, pack it with peyote and have a good time!

 and john, a bad day at the office is no excuse to be rude with others 

 we dont want you to leave, and i think i speak for everyone(correct me if im wrong) when i publicly apologize to you for my and others' rude attempts of retaliation towards you, im sorry you had a bad day, and im sorry this whole thing had to happen, im sorry that no one replied to your bottle related posts, and if you will find them i would be more than happy to help in whatever way i can, my knowledge (like everyone else's) is limited, but if its soda bottle related i can drum up something for you[]

*IM SORRY. I THINK WE'RE ALL SORRY.*

 consider the proverbial probe buried[][]

 good night ladies and gentlemen!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 13, 2007)

5 bucks to support the forum[/align]15 bucks a month  for the Internet server[/align]A little plastic DIVER  in a fish tank  PRICELESS!!![/align] [/align] [/align]ok im done. pass that pipe[8D][/align]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 14, 2007)

A little harsh....................................the pipe


----------



## zanes_antiques (Aug 14, 2007)

Is it a "Vintage Clay Pipe"?


----------



## zanes_antiques (Aug 14, 2007)

You're a tough act to follow Lobey.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Aug 14, 2007)

damn, im at a loss for words....

 BOSTON ROCKS!
 lets go find some shrooms while were out and about... or we could raid someones plants, i love wild parcely[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 14, 2007)

*Im a joker im a smoker im a midnight toker!*








 Only us old folk will know who that is.[8D]


----------



## bottlenutboy (Aug 14, 2007)

the steve miller band....another of the greats[]

 and one of my personal favorite stoners, Bob Dylan[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 14, 2007)

How old are you spence?


----------



## Tony14 (Aug 14, 2007)

Hey me and my brother cover more than a feeling! Oh spence i got my new bass!


----------



## bottlenutboy (Aug 14, 2007)

> i got my new bass!


 
 post it! i wanna see!

 and im 18(just turned a month ago) why do you ask?[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 14, 2007)

> BOSTON ROCKS!
> lets go find some shrooms while were out and about... or we could raid someones plants, i love wild parcely





> ORIGINAL: bottlenutboy
> 
> damn, im at a loss for words....
> 
> ...


 
 thats why... I just got flash backs of my childhood and im 47  [8D]


----------



## Tony14 (Aug 14, 2007)

spence ill get some tommarrow...I love it[]


----------



## bottlenutboy (Aug 15, 2007)

shrooms only come from grain fed cows, and they grow on the patties...

 ive never done any drugs myself, but ive done a little homework on them[] i know how to make some of the "harder stuff", oh and i know how to make wine and liquor too[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 15, 2007)

I remember doing dugs while doing homework[8D]


----------

